# Summer to Winter in one week



## SkyWarrior (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, we've pretty much been out of fire season for a month or so, but we've been in mud season.    On Monday, it was 60F.  Tomorrow night it's supposed to be about 3F.

Yes, a 57F shift.  

It's snowing and wet, which is good, but muddy, which isn't great.  I found out that I need to get a more powerful energizer for my electric fence if I want to keep goats in.    I still have to shore up the netting and flatten the weeds.

I won't go into the hay or firewood I need to buy.

Sigh.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Yikes, that is a huge temperature change! Similar story here - It was 80 degrees here on Tuesday and snowed today.  Not as extreme as yours but pretty extreme for California


----------

